# newb trying to secure network w/ Dlink WBR 2310



## hdswanny (Jan 30, 2008)

I read this thread http://macosx.com/forums/371471-post8.html
but my Airport base station did not list my router even though I'm connected. The install disk does not have any install tips for Mac OS x. Does anyone know of a detailed walk through that shows how to secure a wireless network with a Mac OS x?

Thanks


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 31, 2008)

What version of OS X do you have? What Mac do you have? What wireless card and wireless router are you using? 

To get info on you mac just click on the Apple in the top left hand corner and then click  on 'About This Mac ...'. When the pop-up comes up select 'More Info'. The system Profiler will let you see about your Mac and what it sees installed. 

Plus according to the router manual just put 192.168.0.1 in your browser address bar and the router should come up.


Please report back.


----------



## hdswanny (Jan 31, 2008)

I have an iBook G4 with version 10.4.11
Wireless Airport Extreme

I am using Firefox and Safari. I tried putting 19.2.168.0.1 in the  both the browsers but nothing happens.
The wireless router is a D-link WBR 2310
If you couldn't tell I don't have a clue.
Any tips or walkthoughs?


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 1, 2008)

The Airport card in your iBook is older and can not do the wireless standard N standard.  Connect to the router via ethernet cable. Once you can do that launch System Preferences->Network-Ethernet Tab and see if you get an IP and a Gateway IP. Remember this Gateway IP and type this IP in your browser address bar, this will get you into the router to set it up. 

Please report back if you were successful.


----------



## bbloke (Feb 1, 2008)

A few thoughts, without me having access to an Airport Base Station...

I presumed you had a (non-wireless) router connected to an Airport Base Station (for wireless networking).  Then I started to think you might have a single, wireless router (made by D-Link).  I'm a bit confused now, but maybe I'm just misunderstanding what you mean.  Could you give a brief overview of what you have and how they connect?

On thing to raise is that the IP address should be 192.168.0.1 (rather than 19.2.168.0.1).  

That said, if you indeed have a Base Station connected, in turn, to your router, I suspect you won't get into the router anyway using the above address.  I could be wrong, but I expect the Base Station uses NAT (Network Address Translation) and that the addresses it hands out are something like 10.0.x.x.  If you're new to this, perhaps try thinking of your router as being like your local sorting station for the Post Office and your Base Station as being a bit like your actual postman/mailman.  In effect, the mailman acts as a go-between, but you, personally, only see the mailman as the next stage.   If that makes sense...   

I would suggest connecting your computer directly to the router (eg. via an ethernet cable), go to 192.168.0.1 in your web browser, and take it from there.  You would then configure your router to be secure.  After that, disconnect it and access the Base Station to secure that in turn.  Well, that's the way I'd probably do it.


----------

